

Music Execs Want to Know How a 13-Year-Old Brought Down Bieber on YouTube - zackbelow
http://adage.com/article/mediaworks/brought-bieber/229560/

======
bediger
Really, they have nobody to blame but themselves. Music execs, in the form of
the RIAA and MPAA, mistakenly believing that "infringement" can be determined
automatically, have forced a more-or-less automated request-and-takedown
system on Youtube. That this automated system can be used against their own
product should come as no surprise to anyone who has thought about it for 10
minutes or so.

------
reemrevnivek
Meanwhile, 13-year-old users want to know how music execs brought down YouTube
videos they made.

